# Changing Nibs ?



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me or point me to a pdf on how to change original nibs to something different?  Also if it makes a difference on full-size or smaller fountain pens?


----------



## rlharding (Feb 4, 2009)

Have  a look at Lou's articles in the library.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Ruth, those are perfect.


----------

